# Roamio Pro software update 9/11?



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

I forced a connection on one of my Roamio Pros this evening, and it downloaded an update. After the reboot and install, it shows version 20.3.6.1. I don't see anything different.... anyone else get this version? Any idea what the update is for?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't remember my old Roamio Pro (which died about two weeks ago) having the Television Brands spread apart when going into the Remote Control Setup.

I remember picking the only Samsung entry and being amazed at the number of remote control codes on the screen.

Got my replacement Pro tonight, and the Television Brands screen has a lot of brands in there multiple times, like SAMSUNG (1 OF 2) and then SAMSUNG (2 OF 2). My remote code is in the middle of SAMSUNG (2 OF 2). I remember it being the first code when it only said SAMSUNG.

Unless I'm totally losing my mind, that's new?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

May just be a quick update to correct whatever problem was causing new boxes to not have any sort of activation grace period.

The issue is probably not a big deal for repeat TiVo customers, but may be a problem with brand new customers.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I was looking at something else and realized I had a pending restart, then restarted and it updated (Roamio Basic).

Went from 20.3.6-USA-6-846 to 20.3.6.1-USA-6-846.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I wonder if this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9787133#post9787133

explains the update we just got.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Two important fixes in this release:

- reboots related to Netflix with 1080p
- reboots related to Pandora

It is being released to both Roamio and TiVo Mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Great!! So after the update I'll be able to select 1080P24 output for my Minis.
Thanks.


----------



## sterfry (Dec 21, 2001)

I didn't have any issues with rebooting while exiting Netflix before the update but I couldn't get out of Pandora without a reboot. The update has solved the Pandora issue for my Roamio Basic.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just forced a connection on both of my Minis. It must have downloaded the update because I got the pending restart notification.

I guess I'll force a connection on my Roamio Pro too.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> Two important fixes in this release:
> 
> - reboots related to Netflix with 1080p
> - reboots related to Pandora
> ...


Thanks for those details Margret!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> Two important fixes in this release:
> 
> - reboots related to Netflix with 1080p
> - reboots related to Pandora
> ...


Thanks for the details. Any update on the issue with certain green ethernet switches and the Roamio?


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the details on the update.

I experienced the Pandora reboots and the long-lag time it took to go from the main Pandora screen to a station-specific screen. Both seem fixed.

However ...

The floating album artwork screensaver that automatically kicked in after a few minutes of inaction is gone.

It was a nice feature not to have the text-intensive screen showing all the time (and a necessity for those who have plasma TVs).

Back to using the Roku. Too bad, it was nice to be able to switch from TV to music all on the one box.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have the update too. I do not have any issues so will just look around.


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

The Pandora screensaver is back. Thank you!


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> Two important fixes in this release:
> 
> - reboots related to Netflix with 1080p
> - reboots related to Pandora
> ...


This is disappointing. I have the update and just last night I got a reboot when exiting Netflix after watching the last episode of Haven season 3. I don't know what resolution it was using, but I doubt it was 1080p. Looks like there is another bug there.

Also, my husband saw a reboot after pressing the TiVo button while watching live TV. He can't remember if it was yesterday or the day before


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

My pro rebooted tonight when exiting Netflix. I confirmed a few days ago that I have the 20.3.6.1 update. I don't think this is fixed.


----------

